# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Software Discussion >  Inkarnate

## Naima

What do you think of this tool?

https://inkarnate.com/

And what compared to a hand drawn map?

----------


## MapMappingMapped

I've used it before, not exactly my style, but interesting things have been made with it by some people who have the full version (I think 7legionarmy is one). Combining it with Gimp or Photoshop and such should be interesting. I would use it more if those mountains were to my taste lol. Otherwise It's actually pretty good in my view... Though I largely prefer drawing them myself.

----------


## Falconius

I've seen some pretty good maps here by people who were using Inkarnate.

https://www.cartographersguild.com/s...ad.php?t=39333

----------


## Azélor

I found it has a CC3 look. 
I mean, it look like it's made with a plopping software, it does not look hand drawn. 
the maps aren't bad but there is something that puts me off.

----------


## Mouse

You might be surprised to know that only a very small number of my maps are done purely in GIMP or Krita.  The great majority of them are still CC3 maps - usually with an imported GIMP background.

From what I've seen at the Guild, Inkarnate's built in styles are a bit lacking in variation, which has the unfortunate tendency to make the maps produced by it a bit 'samey' - even though there is nothing actually wrong with the styles themselves.  CC3 allows the user to make their own styles, which allows far greater variation and individual personalisation.  I'm not so sure that's even possible with Inkarnate.

----------


## Azélor

Yes, that's the thing, they look too similar. 
Is Inkarnate a free software?

----------


## XCali

I agree wholeheartedly with Mouse. It lacks true variety. I used it myself back when I started creating maps. It is amazingly fun and simple to pump out a proper looking map, but it won't have your own unique style attached to it. Though, if they kept a part of the beta then you can create your own custom objects and use that to create maps with a more unique flair in it. BUT, I would only do that to use Inkarnate's nifty system of dynamicly shifting objects to middle front or back. Still, I can do that in gimp with enough layers(or CC3 for you who have it.  :Razz: )... Or if blending land textures is not your thing, then Inkarnate is awesome for that. 

Still, for me, Inkarnate is * a great way to test concepts* and then you can go and draw it yourself.  :Wink: 

EDIT: Though for DM's looking to create awesome maps with minimal artistic effort, while not minding the variety, then Inkarnate is brilliant for that. Mapmaking takes a while to get good at and a long time to master, as you all know, so for certain needs Inkarnate does the job really really well.

----------


## MapMappingMapped

Azelor(sorry I don't have the accent on me keyboard) it's got a free beta version, but it lacks lots of what the paid one has. I've only ever played with the beta version, so I'm not sure what exactly the full version has to offer...

----------


## Falconius

> EDIT: Though for DM's looking to create awesome maps with minimal artistic effort, while not minding the variety, then Inkarnate is brilliant for that. Mapmaking takes a while to get good at and a long time to master, as you all know, so for certain needs Inkarnate does the job really really well.


To me that seems like the major point of the software, for people to put out good looking maps quickly for their campaigns or whatever.  I think that consistency of style that Mouse and Azelor are complaining about is actually a strength in that regard, since all the maps end up looking like they belong together.

----------


## ThomasR

Inkarnate is a useful tool to get your map done but, the style is set. Even if one cannot draw if one's life depended on it, I'd say hand drawn over everything. I'm artistically challenged (hell, I never drew anything before my first map) but you can learn by studying the marvels posted here.

----------


## XCali

I agree with ThomasR. 

In learning to draw your own maps, you can later create _entirely_ unique assets, and build a map that is you through and through. Whereas, Inkarnate is stuck in a style until the devs put out new assets. I couldn't draw worth a heck when I started too. BUT, if you just want to create maps that you can use for playing in then Inkarnate is more than fine.  :Wink:

----------


## Chronist

Well Inkarnate is what it is, it gives a roleplayer what he/she is needed making a map in very very short time without any special skills to own - it is a anyone's tool and @ the moment its free
which is a other good point of it - in combination with Photoshop/Corel or Gimp its a good thing to use, if u just want to do your own rpg maps. it needs a better/higher resulution i think,
i made a map with inkarnate, and I like it ;-) ...->> The archipelago of the tides

----------

